# Export DNG from iPhone SE



## Gopal

Mobile Operating System:IOS (Iphone SE)
Desktop Operating System:Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Mobile (free on Phone)

I am able to take DNG photos using LR Mobile. As my Phone has a limited storage capacity (32GB), I would like to explore a way to transfer these DNG Photos to an external device - while I am outside.
[When I am home, I am able to plug the Phone and copy all the DNG files manually - so that is not an issue]

Is there a way to transfer these large DNG Images to an external device - while I am outside - with limited connectivity?

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga

They are in Lightroom Mobile right now, and Lightroom Mobile does not support any external storage. The only way would be to use 'Export Original' from Lightroom Mobile, and then use the app that comes with the external storage to copy them. That means you probably cannot do this in a way that includes any edits.


----------



## Gopal

JohanElzenga said:


> They are in Lightroom Mobile right now, and Lightroom Mobile does not support any external storage. The only way would be to use 'Export Original' from Lightroom Mobile, and then use the app that comes with the external storage to copy them. That means you probably cannot do this in a way that includes any edits.


Johan,

Thank you for your reply.

I am fine with losing edits - highly unlikely that I will be doing RAW edits on the Phone.

I am able to export SINGLE Image (Export as Original) to OneDrive / Drop Box.

I was wondering whether I could select multiple files and Export / transfer them to external storage - again, in situations where Internet / data access does not exist.

Thanks

Gopal


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Gopal said:


> I was wondering whether I could select multiple files and Export / transfer them to external storage - again, in situations where Internet / data access does not exist.


Only the way I already described and only one by one.


----------



## Jim Wilde

JohanElzenga said:


> Only the way I already described and only one by one.


I think you can select multiple images (up to 15) to "Share" or "Save to Camera Roll".


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Jim Wilde said:


> I think you can select multiple images (up to 15) to "Share" or "Save to Camera Roll".


You can in grid view, but the option to 'Save as original' isn't available from the grid. 'Save to Camera Roll' saves a derivative.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thanks....it helps if I read the whole thread, not just a part of it!


----------



## prbimages

Isn't it possible to just use some kind of file management utility to locate the DNG files within the phone's file system, and copy them to wherever? I don't have an iPhone, but I can easily find my Lightroom DNG files on my Android phone. It should be easy to copy them to an attached device, then delete them from Lightroom. (I haven't actually tried this though.)


----------



## Johan Elzenga

prbimages said:


> Isn't it possible to just use some kind of file management utility to locate the DNG files within the phone's file system, and copy them to wherever? I don't have an iPhone, but I can easily find my Lightroom DNG files on my Android phone. It should be easy to copy them to an attached device, then delete them from Lightroom. (I haven't actually tried this though.)


No, the problem is that iOS does not allow one utility to read/write into the storage space of another utility. This only works if both use the general 'files' space, but Lightroom Mobile uses its own space, so that is off limits for any other app.


----------



## hanoman

i am on a Samsung and shot some 500 pics in airplanes or museums with lightroom mobile, not knowing that i get these photos hardly on my desktop. As it is the operating system (android, ios) which blocks these photos, would it be possible to store these on a memory card and copy them with windows or mojave.
thanks
hannes löhr
pixel-werke.de


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Hannes

Yes, when you say the operating system blocks your photos, what are you trying to accomplish?


----------

